# about the hybrid engine



## Hash (14 مارس 2009)

Hybrid Engines are typically described as engines with two power sources. The most common today is a hybrid gas-electric engine that combines the low pollution output of an electric engine, with the high power output of a gas engine.

There are as many gas-electric engines as there are hybrid cars. Each engine is designed to allow the gas engine and the electric engine to connect to the drive train to power the engine.

The gas engine and the brakes are used to recharge the battery for the electric engine eliminating the need to plug in overnight, as is necessary for a plug in electric only engine. When braking, some of the energy being expended to stop a car is collected by the regenerative brakes in an electric engine.

Typically, in a full hybrid, the electric engine takes control when the car is cruising, at stop, or when slowly accelerating. When extra power is needed, the gas engine kicks in to give the acceleration expected from today's cars. By allowing the electric engine to take over, hybrids are able to get higher mpg than their sister cars with gas only engines. But since most of the energy is collected/saved when the car is stopped or in braking, hybrid cars tend to get better mileage in city driving. Which is opposite what gas only cars should expect, as gas engines are most efficient at high speeds (highway). 

When comparing hybrid cars to plug-ins, hybrid engines have not only eliminated the need for plugging in, they have also increased the range that is possible.


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (21 مارس 2009)

*Diesel-Electric Hybrid*

*Wikicars, a place to share your automotive knowledge*


Jump to: navigation, search
A diesel-electric hybrid is a vehicle that is powered by both a diesel engine and an electric motor. Trains have relied on this technology for decades. 
Hybrid vehicles have become popular for their ability to provide zero emissions when running on electricity and improved fuel economy on the road. Diesels are also popular, especially for public transportation and for heavy-duty trucks and in passenger vehicles in Europe, for their general thriftiness and plentiful torque. Diesel-electric hybrid combine the latest advances in hybrid vehicle technology with the inherent efficiency and reduced emissions of modern clean diesel 
*Diesel-Electric Hybrid<H3>Advantages</H3>

Improved Fuel Economy: Diesel-electric hybrids achieve 25 percent better fuel economy than a comparable gasoline-electric hybrid. GM, Ford, Daimler-Chrysler and Peugeot have built diesel-electric hybrid concepts that have achieved from 59 mpg (4L/100km) to 80 mpg (2.9L/100km).
ZEV Operation: In full electric mode, electric hybrid vehicles are capable of operating quietly and emission-free in inner cities and other areas prone to congestion.
Emission Reduction: Studies have shown that diesel-electric hybrids produce significantly fewer particulate matter, nitrogen oxides, carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide emissions than the standard diesel buses. MIT's Laboratory for Energy and the Environment conducted a study comparing total lifecycle energy efficiency and greenhouse emissions (including use, production, fuel production, and eventual disposal) of internal combustion, hybrid, and fuel cell vehicles. Diesel-electric hybrids turned out to be much better than diesel, gasoline and gasoline-electric hybrid cars, and highly competitive with hydrogen fuel cell systems. MIT's Laboratory for Energy and the Environment - Comparative Assessment of Fuel Cell Cars
Vehicle Performance: Diesel-electric hybrids achieve performance levels comparable to conventional vehicles. They have excellent power and acceleration, and a driving range that is equal to or greater than conventional or alternative fuel powered direct drive vehicles. With some diesel-electric hybrid systems such as PSA Peugeot Citreon's Hybride HDi, the electric motor is available for a power boost for extra acceleration on the highway.
Conventional Fuel and Fueling Infrastructure: In contrast to certain alternative fuel vehicles, diesel-electric hybrids use diesel fuel and can therefore be re-fueled at conventional fueling stations. Hydrogen fuel cell vehicles, which many believe are the ultimate fuel source, will require entirely new hydrogen production, storage, and fueling facilities. Diesel-electric hybrid technology is available now, and an infrastructure is already in place.
Cost and Availability: Diesel-electric hybrid engines are available in an increasing number of transit bus applications. This experience indicates that diesel-electric hybrids, compared to some other alternative vehicle technologies (such as gaseous fuels or fuel cell technology), may currently be more cost-effective. In comparison, highly-touted hydrogen fuel cell vehicles will require entirely new hydrogen production, storage, and fueling facilities. Diesel-electric hybrid systems can also be installed in existing automobile and truck models, which may reduce development costs.
Biodiesel Potential: One of the compelling aspects of diesel engines is their ability to run on biodiesel, a fuel derived from biological sources. With modifications, straight vegetable oils (SVO) or waste vegetable oils (WVO)could also be used. A diesel-electric hybrid could potentially be produced that uses very little to no petroleum-derived fuel.
 *


----------



## jehad_15568 (3 يوليو 2009)

if there is information about solid oxide fuel cell, i will appreciate that


----------

